# Most stable EVO ROM/Kernel? (GB)



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

So, I know that generally asking for an opinion is a poor idea, as its sorta a YMMV type of thing. Anyways, my neighbor has an EVO 4G and I've been flashing AOKP on there for the last couple months for him. He likes ICS, but he's starting to get tired of stability issues, etc. that come with ICS at this time. He said he wanted to go back to stock (which is a poor idea IMO... sense? Yuck! I'm used to flashing on my DX and if I had to go back to Blur I'd rather just get a new phone, lol) so I told him we should just look for a stable GB ROM for him, at least until ICS is a bit more fleshed out for your EVOs.

So, which would be the best combo here? I'm looking probably for stability + battery life. It doesn't need to be super-flashy and customizable, I mean hell he was thinking of going back to stock lol. ROM and kernel recommendations are wanted. Looks like a lot of people like Deck's; is that the best that most people would recommend? Also, what is the recommended kernel for battery life and stability.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

Definitely Deck's Gingerbread and Mason Kernel combo (G Series). Mason .15 is a beast on the Wheatley governor. The CM7.2 kangs are really sweet too.


----------



## a58wcmcjrp (May 8, 2012)

k so about this myself and a team have put cm9 on the evo 4g "o.g" still has a few bugs but everything works well the cam is good still working on front cam and vid however if you want ics or cm9 this rom dose not crash and we have not found to many glitchs as this is a adaption of cm9 and as myself nor any member of the team is a part of htc or cm i can not post however if you would like the rom send me a note with your email and ill shoot you a copy as long as your willing to give feed back and any div notes or tweeks that will make it a better rom


----------



## KM00000 (Mar 29, 2012)

a58wcmcjrp said:


> k so about this myself and a team have put cm9 on the evo 4g "o.g" still has a few bugs but everything works well the cam is good still working on front cam and vid however if you want ics or cm9 this rom dose not crash and we have not found to many glitchs as this is a adaption of cm9 and as myself nor any member of the team is a part of htc or cm i can not post however if you would like the rom send me a note with your email and ill shoot you a copy as long as your willing to give feed back and any div notes or tweeks that will make it a better rom


Say if I wanted this rom on my phone... could I email you and would you be able to give it to me?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ihatepandas (Apr 7, 2012)

It's pretty hard to beat Deck's 1.3 with Mason .14 or even .15. Runs like a dream.


----------



## aheeejd (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm running Evervolvs Acies-1.1.0 b3 with Mason G 14 sbc-fso & it is running great. Nice & smooth & fast.

Also you gotta check out www.tincandroid.com, you do have to post 10 (quality) posts to see the development section but its well worth it. Check it out, its the home to DarkLight rom.









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kendallc123 (Oct 22, 2011)

Has your friend tried CM9? It's ICS, but SUPER STABLE! I use it as a daily rom. There are some things that don't work, like the camcorder, but development is moving at a great pace!

As for GB roms, I recommend Deck's 1.3d. It's better than his final 1.3. With that, I would go with either Mason kernel 14 with sbc on smartass v2 governor or the .15 version on the wheatley governor. You can also run Vipermod and undervolt 50


----------



## dotruez (May 13, 2012)

MattIrsay said:


> Definitely Deck's Gingerbread and Mason Kernel combo (G Series). Mason .15 is a beast on the Wheatley governor. The CM7.2 kangs are really sweet too.


this rom threw my phone into a black screen after HTC EVO 4G splash screen...


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

Need more information. Hopefully you did a proper wipe in Amon Ra recovery. As for Mason kernel, you made sure to flash G series for Gingerbread? Deck's Gingerbread 1.3 is the most stable AOSP ROM out there, your problem is not a ROM issue.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ropodope (Jul 28, 2011)

MattIrsay said:


> Need more information. Hopefully you did a proper wipe in Amon Ra recovery. As for Mason kernel, you made sure to flash G series for Gingerbread? Deck's Gingerbread 1.3 is the most stable AOSP ROM out there, your problem is not a ROM issue.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


Major agreement. You don't do better than Deck's.

ropodope

Change, nothin' stays the same. Unchained, and ya hit the ground runnin'.


----------



## aheeejd (Feb 15, 2012)

Goose306, now it is time for you to set up neighbors phone with decks reloaded, & most definitely the Mason g kernel of your choice (read up on it) also if neighbor wants ics there is Team Dirt cm9, again with Mason kernel (I series) you put either of these roms on his phone & you'll forget what he looks like.










Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## spinemangler (Sep 9, 2011)

Is there a sense version of that kernel? I just rooted my buddy's Evo, but I am a bit lost when it comes to the kernels. Most people have reccomended the mason kernels, but they also recomend flashing a custom rom as well. I was hoping I could find a good kernel for his stock phone.

I'll keep reading, but if anyone has any input, that would be awesome. Thanks!


----------

